# Happy Birthday Laurie (Laurief)



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday Laurie, hope you have a wonderful day and get lots of extra kisses from the 3 L's.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

:whoo::whoo:..a big Happy Birthday from all of us, Laurie!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Birthday? Happy Birthday, to a great person. Friends for life.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday Laurie!!!! I hope you have a great day.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Laurie!!!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurie! :grouphug: Don't know if you are around today but I hope you are off enjoying your bday in a spectacular way with your babies and family! :kiss:

Don't do anything *I* wouldn't do! hehe.

Kara and Gucci


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Laurie. I hope you have a great day.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday to a very special person!!!!!!

Teddy and the family send best wishes and kissesarty:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Have a great day!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Happy Birthday!!!*


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

arty: Happy birthday Laurie!!! My wish for you for this year is that all the love and care you give to others returns to you ten-fold! :hug::kiss:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Laurie!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY,

LAURIE!

Hope you enjoy the day!

:drum:

:tea:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Hope you hava wonderful day


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:tea:Happy Birthday Laurie!:tea:

:drum::juggle:Hope you have a fabulous day!:juggle::drum:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Have a great day Laurie. Eat some cake!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Laurie!!!! may you have a fun filled day!!!! I am sure your puppers are giving you lots of love and kisses on your special day!!!!!*


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Many Happy Returns of the Day and wish you many more blessed with good health and joy! arty:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Laurie,

Hope your birthday is filled with all the things that make you happy. Ditto to what Leslie said, I couldn't have said it better.

Happy birthday to a very special lady.arty:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, LAURIE!!*


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday Laurie!

Hope you have a wonderful day,

Arlene


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Laurie, Happy Birthday! I hope it's wonderful and filled with love, laughter, and fun!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LAURIE!!!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Laurie!
Enjoy this wonderful day with your 3 lovebugs.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

LAURIE.....


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks so much guys!!! Although I have been working since 7am at my son's track meet, got a little sunburn, and sore feet!! I just got home, and it was a beautiful day!! Too tired to go out to eat, so I think I will be get some take out and eat with my 3 L's on my lap!!

As usual for me, I had some unusual birthay "issues" Yesterday I went to visit my brother, who's Bday was yesterday. I took him as a gift for a tattoo, well.... you guys know me.... and here is the product of my day!! Please excuse the red, it will go away as it was just done less than 24 hours ago. 


Then the other news is that I may be fostering a cute little patootie, called Gigi!! I am sure a lot of you know that a breeder of Havanese and Russian Bolonkas in NJ had a fire. She lost 7 of her dogs, and decided that she must give away to new forever homes some of her pups. Well Gigi and Cher are available to anyone who would like them. Gigi is a cute brown Russian Bolanka 8 years old. (of course my hope is DH falls in love and we keep her, but I am trying to be realistic). She will be spayed and have her teeth cleaned on Monday. As you can see, she is a doll!! As you can see I met her yesterday and she is an absolute doll!!!! In the next post I will show pictures of Cher who is 3 1/2 year old Russian Bolanka, but looks very much like a Hav. She too is so sweet. I will post some pics in the next post.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

May this be the best year yet, Laurie!​
PS...,just saw the great tattoo and Gigi is PRECIOUS! I love her little face!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPIEST OF BIRTHDAY'S TO YOU LAURIE! YOU ARE A SPECIAL LADY WITH A BIG HEART!:hug::kiss::angel: LOVE THE TAT!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

This Cher - as I explained befored, a 3 1/2 year old who will be spayed and teeth cleaned on Monday, and was a breeding Russian Bolonka. 




So..... If anyone wants to give me a nice Birthday gift, PM me about these beautiful girls and let me know if you can give one a lovely forever home!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAVE A WONDERFUL BIRTHDAY, LAURIE!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Laurie!:rockon:

You rock!

Love the rock star hav-oo. So sad about the fire. You are an angel.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Laurie - I hope you continue to have a wonderful day, and you are very special for fostering some of Candi's dogs. That's just so sad - sure hope they find their special forever homes (and here's to crossed paws that one of them is yours). Don't be too realistic - there isn't that big a difference between 3 and 4 dogs. Especially one as sweet as these.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy birthday, Laurie!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie I love the Tattoo, I told DH I wanted one and he thought I was nuts till he seen yours.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Laurie you are one in a million and deserve nothing but the best.*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Laurie,

Be careful, your halo is showing. :angel:

Oh, and BTW I'd love to copy your leg for next year's quilt. What a beautiful hav.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

The artist that did that, is a portrait tattooist, or whatever you call them. This is my Lily, it was a picture that someone took at our last playdate!! 

He actually did a GORGEOUS portrait of Lexi too but it was too big and I wanted a smaller one and he felt it would not work smaller. So we went with my Lily.

Geri, now that you are getting Bailey, I know you are not "in need" of a new pup, but if you know of anyone interested in the Bolankas, let me know. I met both girls Friday and they are absolute dolls!!! And I know that if we are able to find homes for them, that Candi will be so happy to know that they went to good homes!!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LAURIE!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow- the birthday tattoo and a possible birthday puppy! Laurie- are they similar in attitude to the havanese? I love the first one's eyebrows!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Wow- the birthday tattoo and a possible birthday puppy! Laurie- are they similar in attitude to the havanese? I love the first one's eyebrows!


From what I've read they are very similar in attitude to the havanese. I even read somewhere that because of the texture of their hair they don't mat easily and so you don't have to brush them as often.

Wish dh would be game for two dogs again. sigh.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Laurie,

How big are they?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I dont know their actual weights but Cher was the size of my Logan, probably about 16 lbs most. And Gigi was a little smaller. They are full grown so should not get any bigger. My understanding too, is that they have the same temperment of Havs, when I met them they just hugged & kissed me, no fear, just little angels.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy Birthday Laurie!!!!!!!!!!!!

arty: :whoo: arty:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Happy Belated Birthday Laurie!*


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Happy belated birthday Laurie! You are indeed an angle  to all those in need. I will keep my ears open, they're both precious!

I LOVE your new ink! If I can find an open spot of skin I would love something like that. Excellent work!

Beverly


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Happy Belated Birthday Laurie!(Shoot, sorry I missed this yesterday.)

Very cool tattoo - what a great birthday gift! I hope you had a great birthday weekend. I say stretch the birthday celebration out for the whole week.

I've never heard of a Bolankas. They're similar to the Hav? Thanks for fostering, that definitely makes you an inked angel.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks guys, It is MOnday morning and I feel like the weekend went too quick!! Had a good one, saw lots of family and had beautiful weather!!

Jill, the Bolonkas are very similar to the Havs in that they have the same kind of hair, actually less matting I have been told. But their faces are a little flatter. I have some leads on perm. parents for Cher, but Gigi is still available. The girls will get spayed today, and their teeth taken care of. Gigi will come home with me tonight. I will get more pics out when I can.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Love the tattoo, Laurie....it's not for me, but on you, it's great!

I'm so sorry to hear of the fire. Was this a friend of yours? I can't imagine what she is going through. It's heart breaking. What an angel you are to take on the fostering/home placement for her dogs. Is she not going to be breeding anymore? I wish I could help out, but I've stretched my limit with three!

Glad you had a good birthday weekend.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurie, sorry I missed your special day. HAPPY BIRTHDAY, girl!!!!! You deserved to have a great weekend of celebrating. You are a wonderful friend and so loving and caring. You inspire me. 
GREAT tattoo - very cool!!!! 

I am in love with Gigi!! Omg, if you lived closer...... She sounds and looks like a gem. I need a little girl here, but I don't think a 3rd dog will be in the picture for quite some time yet. If at all.  As much as I'd love to have one, I think it would be a lot more work and care. sigh....... but I'm still in love with that little girl you have!! WAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Happy Be-lated Birthday Laurie!! You do have a HUGE heart and because of it these lovely girls are able to find new homes! Hugs to you and many blessings to you!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

OH MY GOSH! Happy Birthday week. ( You should just celebrate all week. ) 
And that pup is SO cute. And I LOVE the tattoo. The guy did a great job, I bet that wasnt easy. 

Awesome, I hope you had a ton of fun. 

Melissa


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks melissa, I did have a great weekend, and yes it hurt like heck, but that is my Lily and she will be with me always!!!


----------

